# cherry burls



## dijimac (May 9, 2008)

i just dropped about 20 cherry trees that i'll be hauling to my local mill. I kept 5 burls (not sure if burl is right name but they are nasty looking growths that pop out of the trunk then stop and tree continues normal growth) that are 24 -36'' high and 36 to 50" wide. I 'm not sure what to do with these, cut into slabs top to bottom, slab across the grain, blocks for woodturning or build a fire. I'm new to the forum and hope I posted this in the right place. All help appreciated.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Got any pictures ? Blocks for turning or cutting length ways is the way they are usually processed. If you have no specific use/market for them it would be my suggestion to leave them whole and sell them like that and let the buyer cut them for their own purposes. Not processed they will bring a little less...but processed wrong and you are stuck with something noone will want?


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Use some Anchorseal to seal the endgrain. This will reduce the checking.

I second the selling them whole part. You may have just hauled in a small fortune in burls. Unless you have a market for the cuttings and a strong desire to cut them yourself (and the homework that goes with it) I wouldn't risk ruining them.

Post some pictures. Someone will help id the growths.


----------



## dijimac (May 9, 2008)

thanks for the feedback. I'll post pictures as soon as I figure out how to get them on the computer.


----------

